
Pantera drummer Vinnie Paul dies aged 54 - okket
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44586238
======
contras1970
__I 'm Broken __

    
    
    I wonder if we'll smile in our coffins
        while loved ones mourn the day,
        the absence of our faces,
        living, laughing, eyes awake.
        Is this too much for them to take?
    
        Too young for one's conclusion, the lifestyle won.
        Such values you taught your son.
        That's how.
    
        Look at me now.
        I'm broken.
        Inherit my life.
    
        One day we all will die, a cliched fact of life.
        Force fed to make us heed.
        Inbred to sponge our bleed.
        Every warning, a leaking rubber,
        a poison apple for mingled blood.
    
        Too young for one's delusion the lifestyle cost
        Venereal Mother embrace the loss.
        That's how
    
        Look at you now.
        You're broken
        Inherit your life.

------
arsham
Rock In Peace.

------
oxide
Damned shame.

